# Braille Rubik's Cube



## ajmorgan25 (Mar 19, 2008)

Does anybody know where you can purchase a braille Rubik's Cube? Or as a better alternative, has anybody made one? I think it'd be really nice to have one ever since seeing Dan Knight's braille cube on YouTube.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=YT_Fec3U8MA


----------



## Caio Lafetá (Mar 19, 2008)

Nice for blind


----------



## Hadley4000 (Mar 20, 2008)

I assume it's just a regular cube, but with braille stickers.


----------



## ajmorgan25 (Mar 20, 2008)

Yeah, but I can't find braille stickers.


----------



## dChan (Mar 20, 2008)

I wouldn't mind trying one of those. I heard some guy did one in under 30 seconds. Is that true/possible?


----------



## ajmorgan25 (Mar 20, 2008)

I heard that too. Hard to believe, yet I wouldn't really doubt it.


----------



## dChan (Mar 20, 2008)

I think if I remember correctly a guy at Google does that cube in under 30 seconds. Wait a minute, if I also remember correctly he had shapes(stars, etc.) instead of braile I believe.


----------



## dChan (Mar 20, 2008)

From these websites I figured out a way to make my own "Braille" type cube:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ZR7hcK0J7s
http://www.instructables.com/id/DIY---Rubiks-Cube---Blind-Mans-Cube---Metal-Rubi/ 

You can use those rubber stamps that you get for little children as the "stickers" and that should be good enough. I like the metal cube though, but I have no idea where you are going to find those metal tiles(the guy just peeled them off from his chair and smoothed the back side with a Dremel).


----------

